# FNG n scale layout



## Rook (Nov 5, 2017)

The latest first n scale layout plan. 34 x 60 inch.

Could not save complete layout in the freeware so I deleted the repetitive sections on the main oval and drew them in lol. Would that be the mainline? 

Is it time to buy some turnouts? Peco code 55? What number switches? #4 are the most aggressive radius, #6 less 
agressive, then #8. Anyrail (free) will let me draw this plan using different combinations of various # turnouts. How do you get everything to look smooth and be reliable? The next piece of track after the turnout is always a piece of straight track provided enough room exist. Or should I try to cram Switch 2 & 3 together? Do not own any big locomotives but I'm sure I will some day. 

Handlaidtrack had some templates, can I print a #4 and expect the peco #4 turnout to match?

Is there a more reliable combination than ME55 flex and Peco code 55 turnouts? Do all brands of code 55 turnouts 
play nice with ME 55? Who makes the largest # turnouts?

Should I be working on a wiring diagram before buying turnouts? What am I missing?


----------



## Rabman (May 30, 2018)

Rook said:


> The latest first n scale layout plan. 34 x 60 inch.
> 
> Could not save complete layout in the freeware so I deleted the repetitive sections on the main oval and drew them in lol. Would that be the mainline?


Try xTrackCAD. All the layouts done in my thread "Layout for Son and Dad" were done in it. It's free. Fairly decent package with one a few minor drawbacks.

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=170953



Rook said:


> Handlaidtrack had some templates, can I print a #4 and expect the peco #4 turnout to match?


All turnouts are unique. You need to use the specific model turnout you are using in the program or it won't line up.



Rook said:


> Should I be working on a wiring diagram before buying turnouts? What am I missing?


I don't think that is necessary. You do have a reversing loop in your layout which will need special wiring attention.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

For a new guy, Rabman did pretty well.



Rabman said:


> Try xTrackCAD. All the layouts done in my thread "Layout for Son and Dad" were done in it. It's free. Fairly decent package with one a few minor drawbacks.


I disagree. My personal opinion is that Anyrail is the best combination of usability and power out there. Spring for the full version and use it. On flex track especially, I think other software overcomplicates it.




Rabman said:


> All turnouts are unique. You need to use the specific model turnout you are using in the program or it won't line up.


Exactly. Anyrail will keep you honest on the turnout geometry if you select those from the ptogram that you intend to buy. You make things smooth by designing them that way. Then just be careful to lay it out as you designed it. Let Anyrail's alerts tell younwhen you have an abrupt curve. You can butt turnouts together, as long as you don't create an S curve by doing so. Peco turnouts have straight diverging legs, so no issues there.




Rabman said:


> I don't think that is necessary. You do have a reversing loop in your layout which will need special wiring attention.


Right again. You don't need a wiring diagram for a simple layout like that. If you're using DCC, wire the reversing loop by insulating a section of track longer than your longest train and wire that section through a reverse loop controller, but you don't need a diagram for that.

You can easily run a layout this size on a single pair of AWG22 feeders right from the controller (plus another set to the reversing loop controller. If you do experience power loss in parts of your layout, you can wire additional feeders.


----------



## Rook (Nov 5, 2017)

CTValleyRR said:


> For a new guy, Rabman did pretty well.
> 
> I disagree. My personal opinion is that Anyrail is the best combination of usability and power out there. Spring for the full version and use it. On flex track especially, I think other software overcomplicates it.


I'm going with Rab on this one. 5 stars for XTrackCad freeware. I also don't build layouts for a living.











CTValleyRR said:


> You can butt turnouts together, as long as you don't create an S curve by doing so. Peco turnouts have straight diverging legs, so no issues there.


Good cause I had to do that to make it fit my first time.

About these Peco code 55 turnouts...with code 80 rail. How are they attached to the ME 55 flex track? Shims? Photo of that would be helpful. File the peco code 80 rail to 55? Maybe add a couple inchs of peco flex as an extension to the turnout then file the rail ends on the extension. Not hacking on the turnout that way.

Never seen a peco turnout but it has the same rail as this photo correct? Maybe I'm overthinking this but after reading many comments emphasizing quality track work this seems like an issue.










Thxs


----------



## Rabman (May 30, 2018)

Rook said:


> I'm going with Rab on this one. 5 stars for XTrackCad freeware. I also don't build layouts for a living.
> 
> View attachment 459230
> 
> ...


Thanks for the 5*'s. I am sure AnyRail is awesome if you buy it and need it a lot. For our layout levels of detail, I think it might be overkill. Just my opinion.

I know that you can shim the code 55 track and there are transition pieces. I do think that your options on turnouts are greater with Code 80.


----------



## Rabman (May 30, 2018)

Rook said:


> I'm going with Rab on this one. 5 stars for XTrackCad freeware. I also don't build layouts for a living.
> 
> View attachment 459230
> 
> ...


BTW, that track price seems high.


----------



## Rook (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm sure you could do better. I just needed the picture and the title.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Rook said:


> I'm going with Rab on this one. 5 stars for XTrackCad freeware. I also don't build layouts for a living.
> 
> View attachment 459230
> 
> ...


Code 55 is a manufacturing standard, not an arbitrary naming convention. The code of a manufacturer's track is the height of the rail (above the ties) in 1000ths of an inch. Peco Code 55 turnouts do not use code 55 rail, despite what some catalog photos may seem to show. They're probably using the same stock photo for multiple listings. Even if you found it in a description, it's probably a typo.

Some manufacturer's ties may be thicker than others, but that's a small mismatch and easily fixed by sanding or shimming.

You can mix codes together; you just have to be certain that the railheads line up, usually by shimming and using a special joiner.


----------



## Rook (Nov 5, 2017)

Any idea where I can find the mysterious "special joiner"?

Thxs


----------



## Rabman (May 30, 2018)

Just google "code 55 to code 80 transition rail joiners"


https://www.handlaidtrack.com/26-004


----------



## Rook (Nov 5, 2017)

Sure enough ME makes some plastic transition connectors. Thxs


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Rook said:


> Sure enough ME makes some plastic transition connectors. Thxs


They probably make metal ones, too, but they don't have to be the same brand as the track. Using plastic joiners means that you will have to add more feeders to your track, as these will insulate the track piece from the one next to it.


----------

